
First Release of the Ada++ Programming Language - 0xDEEPFAC
http://www.adapplang.com/
======
cable2600
As of this posting the Github is empty and I cannot download the Ada++
Compiler. I learned on Janus Ada for DOS in the late 1980s, it sure has
changed since then.

~~~
kjs3
Janus was a good Ada-83 compiler. Late model Ada is a very updated beast. No
idea what Ada++ is relative to modern Ada.

